
If Vista Can't Run on a Netbook, Will Windows 7? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/windows/71891/if-vista-cant-run-netbook-will-windows-7
======
firefoxman1
It will run, it just won't be an enjoyable experience. They'll conserve RAM by
only allowing 3 applications to run simultaneously. My guess is that they'll
disable fancy Aero effects and they might move inactive processes to a low
priority setting.

